# Canary



## Lorraine Moore (Jul 16, 2021)

*Hi I have a canary and due to my ill health I can no longer look after her I'm not sure if I am doing it right on here this is the first time I've been on any advice would be much appreciated kind regards Lorraine *


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Best to contact a rescue tbh.

Offering to a random stranger on the internet could end in disaster for the bird.

Roughly what area? Someone may have a recommendation.


----------

